# Router lathe plans



## oliver clarke (Feb 3, 2009)

HI Fellow woodies across the pond. Im new to the forum but being a teacher/technician of Design & Technology haven`t had time to post all my details yet, but will do soon.I have a student that needs to make a router lathe can anyone help me with some plans please ??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI oliver clarke


You can find a neat one in Router Magic book, it on page 269 to 297..
Amazon has the book but you can find it in many woodworking stores.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0762101857/ref=pd_cmp_rvi_1_a/103-5310047-2674219?n=283155

OR copy or buy this one ▼

http://www.houseoftools.com/product.htm?pid=169889


=========


oliver clarke said:


> HI Fellow woodies across the pond. Im new to the forum but being a teacher/technician of Design & Technology haven`t had time to post all my details yet, but will do soon.I have a student that needs to make a router lathe can anyone help me with some plans please ??


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI oliver clarke
> 
> 
> You can find a neat one in Router Magic book, it on page 269 to 297..
> ...


Hi Bob

I just realised that you've motorised this with a sewing machine motor. Brilliant! All I've got to do is find the router lathe! Those ones certainly look more solid.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> I just realised that you've motorised this with a sewing machine motor. Brilliant! All I've got to do is find the router lathe! Those ones certainly look more solid.
> 
> ...


I've been looking for one like Bjs for quite a while. They were made in Canada but not sold in the states. If anyone has a line on a used one, I'd like to know about it.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I have that book. Good information and some nice designs. That book, when i bought it new was around $19.95 as i recall. Good buy!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Oliver, the whole point of Design Tech is to get the pupil to do the research and progress with the job. Why not get him/her to post, as well as investigate other similar forums. Trend used to make a router lathe.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have just spent minutes looking up router+lathe on eBay and google. Amazon uk have details. 86,300 images, ok 73,423 are relevent! Get the student to do the work!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Even YouTube have videos.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I hate doing this but...
Legacy Woodworking
And your spelling is awful for a teacher!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Patrick Spielman. The New Router Handbook.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Mike Wingate said:


> And your spelling is awful for a teacher!


It is? Where?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Im vs I'm. Sorry but I am also a Design and Technology Teacher in the U.K.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> I just realised that you've motorised this with a sewing machine motor. Brilliant! All I've got to do is find the router lathe! Those ones certainly look more solid.
> 
> ...


Hunted high and low for one like it but couldn't find anyone doing them. I even checked KMS to see if they'd inherited any HoT stock.
It looks like I've managed to pull a Sears Crafter Lathe for UKP76 (around USD125), so better than nothing.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Don't give up to easy it's worth the work to find one..

House-Of-Tools had 6 outlets in CD, one of them had one or two or more I'm sure or the main warehouse, they may have sold them off in a lot to someone in CD, I would say drop a PM or two to some of the members of the forum and have them drop a phone call or two to help find one..I don't think they shipped them back for credit, so I would say somewhere in the back room of new outlet  and maybe for a song..

It will take a real digger to find one I'm sure a simple call will not do it I think.like to the warehouse mrg.of the other outlets in CD......

======


=====



istracpsboss said:


> Hunted high and low for one like it but couldn't find anyone doing them. I even checked KMS to see if they'd inherited any HoT stock.
> It looks like I've managed to pull a Sears Crafter Lathe for UKP76 (around USD125), so better than nothing.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Mike Wingate said:


> Im vs I'm. Sorry but I am also a Design and Technology Teacher in the U.K.


 Aoccdrnig to rscheearch at an *Elingsh* uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, olny taht the frist and lsat ltteres are at the rghit pcleas. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae we do not raed ervey lteter by ilstef, but the wrod as a wlohe.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Don't give up to easy it's worth the work to find one..
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. The annoying thing is that I nearly bought one earlier in the year but I didn't know when my Canadian client was coming over here to bring it. They closed down a couple of months later.
Googling produces surprisingly few results. They cannot be such rare beasts. I'm surprised no-one else has started importing them and that Trend and Sears discontinued theirs. There must be a few around.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Spelling ????????????????*



AxlMyk said:


> Aoccdrnig to rscheearch at an *Elingsh* uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, olny taht the frist and lsat ltteres are at the rghit pcleas. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae we do not raed ervey lteter by ilstef, but the wrod as a wlohe.



That's right "Mikes." On this forum we *DO NOT *count off for spelling, grammar, or punctuation!:nono:


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi.
Legacy have really nice machines . I watch all LW movies on YT , those machines have light construction . Check LW page they have simple project to make on router lathe.

w466.wrzuta.pl
/film/4ZKZJ1E4ojo/]Wrzuta.pl 




I attached some router lathe manuals.
houseoftools.com/content/houseoftoolscom/pdf/products/CWD/CWD_18-010.pdf


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Mike Wingate said:


> Patrick Spielman. The New Router Handbook.


That is whatI used to call my bible, and where I first saw the design for my router lathe. Pictures in my gallery.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I was on the phone last week to someone in KMS Tools over Vancouver way. KMS took over the leases on some HoT locations and re-employed some of the staff. They didn't unfortunately inherit any of the stock. He reckoned that they folded because of problems that their US owners were having South of the border, which forced them to liquidate HoT.

It's a small world these days!

Now then, which was the thread that covered fixing little lamps onto routers?
My local Lidl has some headband lightsets announced for next week and the light bit looks exactly like Bob's light did, so I'm going to grab some. They are only about 3 bucks each. Anyone want some headbands without lights?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter 

" Anyone want some headbands without lights?"

without lights ???????

========



istracpsboss said:


> I was on the phone last week to someone in KMS Tools over Vancouver way. KMS took over the leases on some HoT locations and re-employed some of the staff. They didn't unfortunately inherit any of the stock. He reckoned that they folded because of problems that their US owners were having South of the border, which forced them to liquidate HoT.
> 
> It's a small world these days!
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> " Anyone want some headbands without lights?"
> 
> ...


Yup! I'm going to remove the lights to use them for illuminating the cutters. I couldn't remember what the thread was that described doing it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Harry took one down for the lights,for a clean plastic base If I recall, install 4 leds around the outside of the base..

http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/15675-making-illuminated-router-base.html

=========



istracpsboss said:


> Yup! I'm going to remove the lights to use them for illuminating the cutters. I couldn't remember what the thread was that described doing it.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Harry took one down for the lights,for a clean plastic base If I recall, install 4 leds around the outside of the base..
> 
> ...


No. I remembered that thread. The one I was after had got a lamp similar to the one in my Lidl picture mounted on an offset base. I couldn't remember what the thread was called. There's often thread drift and something comes up that the original title differs from.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Peter

This one ?
Router Forums - View Single Post - Look what I found when I got home
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/15833-look-what-i-found-when-i-got-home.html


==========


istracpsboss said:


> No. I remembered that thread. The one I was after had got a lamp similar to the one in my Lidl picture mounted on an offset base. I couldn't remember what the thread was called. There's often thread drift and something comes up that the original title differs from.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Peter
> 
> This one ?
> Router Forums - View Single Post - Look what I found when I got home
> ...


Thanks Bob ! Yeah, the two I bought this morning over the road are absolutely identical. You can see where the headstraps originally attached on yours. Our Kuna seems to be rising against the Dollar. They worked out at 6 Bucks each.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

That's about the same price I paid for them 

Amazon.com: 'Flood Light' HeadLamp TWELVE LED Super-Bright LED: Sports & Outdoors

=========



istracpsboss said:


> Thanks Bob ! Yeah, the two I bought this morning over the road are absolutely identical. You can see where the headstraps originally attached on yours. Our Kuna seems to be rising against the Dollar. They worked out at 6 Bucks each.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> That's about the same price I paid for them
> 
> ...


Ships from and sold by Bed linen and more.

Makes you wonder what they use them for!!

BTW, some other joker on Amazon was selling something similar claiming 51 Bucks as the regular price. Given that they must be coming in at under 4 Bucks, someone hopes to make a huge profit!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

" Makes you wonder what they use them for!!"

They must have order a truck load of them,and some one said I know how to move them out,put them on Net..
Amazon


==========



istracpsboss said:


> Ships from and sold by Bed linen and more.
> 
> Makes you wonder what they use them for!!
> 
> BTW, some other joker on Amazon was selling something similar claiming 51 Bucks as the regular price. Given that they must be coming in at under 4 Bucks, someone hopes to make a huge profit!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> Makes you wonder what they use them for!!


That'd be "too much information" for me! :sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I followed BJ's link and found one from there for a similar unit with 25 super-bright LEDs for $13.87. Do I hear 50 LEDs? <g>

Amazon.com: 'Flood Light' HeadLamp; 25 Super-Bright LEDs - 4 Settings & Just 5 oz!: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well Jim

thanks 
You got me,,I had to to order that one  more power thing 

I now have 4 of them   can't have to much light 

*"Thanks for your order!*
*We'll send you an e-mail confirmation shortly."

Items:
Delivery estimate: September 23, 2009 - September 28, 2009

* 1 of: 'Flood Light' HeadLamp; 25 Super-Bright LEDs - 4 Settings & Just 5 oz!
Sold by: Jack's Tool Shed 


=========
*


BigJimAK said:


> I followed BJ's link and found one from there for a similar unit with 25 super-bright LEDs for $13.87. Do I hear 50 LEDs? <g>
> 
> Amazon.com: 'Flood Light' HeadLamp; 25 Super-Bright LEDs - 4 Settings & Just 5 oz!: Sports & Outdoors


----------

